# Долина смерти в Якутии (котлы в Якутии или база инопланетян ?)



## iskander-k

Наука и техника » Непознанное » Аномальные зоны
Долина смерти в Якутии
26.03.2003



У якутов, живущих на берегах реки Вилюй, есть легенда о невероятных событиях, много веков назад происходивших в этих местах. По преданию, в древние времена из некоей металлической трубы, находившейся под землей, время от времени вырывался столб огня. В трубе этой жил "мечущий огненные шары" гигант Уот УсумуТонгДуурай. В переводе на русский язык имя чудища означает "злодей, продырявивший Землю, укрывшийся в дыре и уничтожающий все вокруг". Эта легенда необычайно заинтересовала троих студентов из Якутска, и они решили съездить во время летних каникул на речку Вилюй. Ребятам приходилось слышать про Долину смерти, гиблое место, упоминания о котором сохранились в документах, датируемых еще XIX веком.

В записях, сделанных Р Мааком, утверждалось, что на берегу речушки Алгый Тимир-нить (Утонувший Котел), впадающей в Вилюй, действительно находится врытый в землю медный котел. Большая его часть скрыта под землей, а в выступающем из почвы крае растут четыре дерева. Собрав палатки и необходимые для жизни в лесу вещи, ребята отправились в путь. Оказавшись в первом же небольшом поселке на побережье Вилюя, они, представившись собирателями фольклора, принялись расспрашивать местных жителей об огнедышащем обитателе земных недр и, конечно же, загадочном котле. Старожилы охотно рассказывали студентам о железном подземном строении с множеством помещений, в которых тепло даже в сильный мороз. Однако, говорили они, смельчаки, забиравшиеся в эти помещения, вскоре умирали. 
Они поведали ребятам и о гладкой металлической арке, выступающей из мерзлоты так, что под нее можно въехать верхом на олене. "В Долине смерти, — понизив голос, сообщали старики, — есть металлическая нора, а в ней лежат промерзшие до костей "шибко худые, черные одноглазые люди в железных одеждах". Ребята с интересом выслушивали все эти удивительные рассказы, и их желание разыскать аномальную зону становилось все сильнее Но узнав о намерении студентов отправиться в Долину смерти, точного местонахождения которой, впрочем, никто не знал, старики принимались отговаривать их от необдуманного поступка. И все-таки студенты отправились в поход, окончательным пунктом которого должна была стать таинственная Долина смерти.

Они отсутствовали около месяца, а когда вернулись в Якутск, рассказывали такое, что многие решили — парни просто свихнулись. По словам ребят, Долина смерти тянется вдоль правого притока реки Вилюй. В первый же день пребывания там они почувствовали легкое недомогание — кружилась голова, одолевала слабость. Решив, что так проявляется усталость, вызванная многочасовым переходом, студенты раскинули палатку и отправились к реке за водой. И вдруг прямо перед собой все трое увидели торчащее из земли загадочное сооружение, действительно напоминающее металлический котел! Размер котла составлял около десяти метров в диаметре. 
Подойдя ближе, ребята обнаружили, что необычное сооружение изготовлено (если его кто-то изготовил) из металла Что это был за металл, ребята не знали. Они пробовали его на прочность острой отверткой, топором, молотком, но на матовой, словно покрытой мелкой серебристой крошкой поверхности не оставалось ни царапины, ни вмятины. Подземного строения с множеством помещений, о котором говорили старые якуты, ребята не нашли. Однако они отметили, что вокруг "котлов" растут не характерные для тех краев огромные лопухи и странная трава, превышающая человеческий рост в два раза. От "котла", обнаруженного туристами, исходило манящее тепло, и ребята решили переночевать здесь, поставив палатку рядом со странным сооружением. На протяжении всего времени пребывания в аномальной зоне парни пытались отколоть от края котла хотя бы кусочек, чтобы, вернувшись в Якутск, выяснить его состав.

Но все их попытки не увенчались успехом: металл оказался на редкость твердым. В Якутске, окрыленные результатом своей экспедиции (Долину смерти с загадочными котлами они все-таки нашли!), ребята вновь отправились в библиотеку и с новой силой принялись за поиски документов, имеющих отношение к аномальной зоне на реке Вилюй. Им повезло — в архиве обнаружилось письмо, написанное неким Михаилом Петровичем Корец-ким из Владивостока своему другу. Вот, что он, в частности, сообщал: "Первый раз я побывал на Вилюе в 1933 году.

Мне было тогда десять лет, и я вместе с отцом ездил на заработки. Потом в 1939 году — уже без отца. Последний раз — в 1949 году вместе с группой сверстников. Долина смерти идет вдоль правого притока реки Вилюй. Это целая цепочка долин вдоль поймы. Что касается таинственных объектов, их там много, потому что за три своих приезда я видел их восемь раз. Металл, из которого они сделаны, не отламывается и не куется. Сверху он покрыт слоем неизвестного материала, похожего на наждак. Но это не окисная пленка -ее ни сколоть, ни процарапать. Я унес оттуда черный камешек, поднятый с земли внутри одного из котлов. Это была половинка идеального шара диаметром около шести сантиметров и такая гладкая, словно отполированная. Я взял этот камень с собой в село Самарку Чугуевского района Приморского края. Там в 1933 году жили мои родители Моя находка долго лежала без дела, а потом нам понадобилось вставить в окна новые стекла, а разрезать их было нечем. И вот тут оказалось, что найденный мной камешек режет стекло так же легко, как нож масло". 
По мнению Корецкого, котлы могли быть как изделиями мастеров какого-то древнего народа, много веков назад жившего в тех местах, так и некими природными образованиями. Во всяко мслучае, они несомненно оказывали влияние на живые организмы, попадавшие в пойму реки Вилюй. Лето закончилось, студенты приступили к занятиям в институте. Они часто вспоминали свой поход в Долину смерти, планировали на следующие каникулы вновь отправиться туда и попытаться выяснить природу возникновения загадочных котлов и их влияния на окружающую среду Однако вскоре один из ребят почувствовал, что у него начала катастрофически редеть шевелюра.

Буквально в течение двух недель голова его стала совершенно безволосой У другого же вся правая половина лица покрылась множеством бородавок, вывести которые ему не удается. Ребята связывают эти неприятности с тем, что они несколько ночей спали рядом с "котлом". Третий же участник экспедиции вполне здоров. Пока? Конечно, проще всего было бы объяснить загадку Долины смерти влиянием каких-либо космических сил. Однако, по мнению специалистов, занимающихся изучением геопатогенных зон (научное название "гиблых мест"), события, происходящие возле якутской реки Вилюй, пока не подпадают ни под какую классификацию. Они собираются вплотную заняться изучением этих мест, которые не спешат раскрывать свою многовековую тайну. 

http://video.yandex.ru/users/bajlepka/view/2

Загадочная долина 












Видимо, и название «Елюю Черкечех» отображает сущность всей долины, находящейся в верховьях Вилюя, в районе его притока Олгуйдаха, потому, что переводиться оно, как «Долина Смерти». Уже много лет эта загадочная долина не дает покоя исследователям аномальных явлений и уфологам. Бытующие с давних времен легенды и слухи утверждают, что тут, среди сплошных болот и непроходимых чащоб, хранящих следы каких-то древних катаклизмов, затеряны огромные металлические «котлы» таинственного происхождения. При этом очень часто высказываются предположения, что «котлы» не иначе как инопланетного происхождения.

Как бы то ни было, но феномен «Елюю Черкечех» занесен во многие энциклопедии аномальных зон планеты, и события, происходящие возле якутской реки Вилюй, пока не подпадают ни под какую классификацию.

О "Долине смерти" писал еще в позапрошлом веке известный исследователь Вилюя Ричард Маак, совершивший ряд экспедиций в Вилюйский округ. Побывавший в этих краях в 1854 году, он отметил следующее: «В Сунтаре мне рассказывали, что около вершины Вилюя есть речка, называемая Алгый тимирнить (Большой котел утонул), впадающая в Вилюй. Недалеко от ее берега, в лесу, находится в земле огромный котел, сделанный из меди; из земли высовывается один только край его, так что собственная величина котла неизвестна, хотя рассказывают, что в нем находятся целые деревья…»

Так же в архиве Национальной библиотеки Республики Якутия сохранилось письмо некоего М.П. Корецкого из Владивостока. В этом письме он рассказывает следующее:

«Первый раз в 1933 году, когда мне еще было 10 лет - вместе с отцом ездил на заработки. Потом в 1939 году - уже без отца. И последний раз - в 1949 в составе группы молодых ребят.

«Долина смерти» тянется вдоль правого притока реки Вилюй. По сути - это целая цепочка долин вдоль его поймы. Все три раза я был там с проводником якутом. Шли мы туда не от хорошей жизни, а оттого, что там, в этой глуши, можно было мыть золото, не ожидая в конце сезона ограбления и пули в затылок. Что касается таинственных объектов, их там наверное много, потому что за три сезона я видел семь таких "котлов". Все они представляются мне совершенно загадочными: во-первых, размер - от шести до девяти метров в диаметре. Во-вторых, изготовлены из непонятного металла. Дело в том, что "котлы" не берет даже отточенное зубило (пробовали, и не раз). Металл не отламывается и не куется. Даже на стали молоток обязательно оставил бы заметные вмятины. А этот металл сверху покрыт еще слоем неизвестного материала, похожего на наждак. Но это не окисная пленка и не накипь - ее тоже ни сколоть, ни процарапать. Уходящих вглубь земли колодцев с комнатами, о которых говорится в местных легендах, мы не встречали.

Но я отметил, что растительность вокруг "котлов" аномальная - совсем не похожа на то, что растет вокруг. Она более пышная: крупнолистные лопухи, очень длинные лозы, странная трава - выше человеческого роста в полтора - два раза. В одном из "котлов" мы ночевали всей группой (6 человек). Ничего плохого не ощущали, ушли спокойно без каких-либо неприятных происшествий. Никто после серьезно не болел. Разве что у одного из моих знакомых через три месяца полностью выпали все волосы. А у меня на левой стороне головы (я на ней спал) появились три маленьких болячки размером со спичечную головку каждая. Лечил я их всю жизнь, но они до сегодняшнего дня так и не прошли. Все наши попытки отломить хоть кусочек от странных "котлов" не увенчались успехом. Единственное, что мне удалось унести - камень. Но не простой половинка идеального шара диаметром шесть сантиметров. Он был черного цвета, не имел никаких видимых следов обработки, но был очень гладкий, словно отполированный. Я поднял его с земли внутри одного из этих котлов. Этот сувенир я привез с собой в село Самарку Чугуевского района Приморского края, где жили мои родители в 1933 году. Он лежал без дела, пока бабушка не решила отстроить дом. Понадобилось вставлять стекла в окна, а стеклореза не было во всем селе. Я попробовал царапать ребром (гранью) половинки этого каменного шара, оказалось, что он режет с удивительной красотой и легкостью. После этого моей находкой много раз пользовались как алмазом все родственники и знакомые. В 1937 году я передал камень дедушке, а его осенью арестовали и увезли в Магадан, где он прожил без суда до 1968 года и умер. Теперь никто не знает, куда подевался тот камень..."

Сам Корецкий все же считал, что это сделал человек: котлы хоть и прочные, но не беспредельно. В своем письме Михаил Петрович подчеркивает: в 1933 году якут-проводник говорил ему, что 5-10 лет тому назад он обнаружил несколько котлов-шаров (они были абсолютно круглые), которые высоко (выше человека) выступали из земли. Они выглядели как новенькие. А позже охотник уже видел их расколотыми и разбросанными. Корецкий так же отметил, побывав у одного "котла" дважды, что тот за несколько прошедших лет заметно погрузился в землю, очевидно от веса. Выходит, эти объекты появились в "Долине смерти" не так давно, но тогда каким образом еще в 1854 году о них писал Маак, а 79 лет – мне кажется, это не тот возраст для изделия (из чего бы оно не было сделано), чтобы назвать его «новеньким», особенно если оно теряет первозданный вид всего за 5-10 лет.

Исследователь древних культур Якутии Н. Архипов тоже писал о странных объектах:

"Среди населения бассейна реки Вилюй издревле бытует предание о наличии в верховьях этой реки громадных бронзовых котлов-олгуев. Предание это заслуживает внимания, так как к этим предполагаемым районам местонахождения мифических котлов приурочено несколько речек с якутскими названиями "Олгуйдах", что означает "Котельная"..."

В 1971 году были документально засвидетельствованы современными исследователями из города Мирный А. Гутеневым и В. Михайловским показания старого охотника-эвенка, который, побывав в "Долине смерти", рассказывал им, что в районе междуречья Нюргун Боотур (Славный богатырь) и Атарадак (Шибко большая трехгранная железная острога) находится металлическая нора, в которой лежат промерзшие насквозь "шибко худые, черные одноглазые люди в железных одеждах".

Те же самые исследователи, Михайловский и Гутенев, попытались воссоздать по легендам и всем доступным данным, в том числе по главному якутскому эпосу «Олонхо», то, что происходило в далеком прошлом на территории зловещей "Долины смерти". По их мнению, все выглядело следующим образом:

«В те далекие времена, когда все началось, эту местность населяли немногочисленные кочевые тунгусы. Однажды их отдаленные соседи увидели, как ее внезапно окутала непроницаемая мгла, и окрестности потряс оглушительный рев. Поднялся небывалой силы ураган, землю сотрясали мощные удары. Молнии рассекали небо во всех направлениях. Когда все стихло и мгла развеялась, перед их потрясенными взглядами открылась невиданная картина. Посреди выжженной земли сияло на солнце высокое вертикальное сооружение, видимое с расстояния многих дней пути.

На протяжении длительного времени сооружение испускало неприятные, режущие слух звуки и постепенно уменьшалось в высоте, пока вовсе не исчезло (возможно, под землей). Кто из любопытства пытался проникнуть на эту территорию, назад не возвращался.

Со временем удобренная пеплом и золой почва восстановила растительный покров. Сплошная молодая поросль привлекала к себе зверя, а за животными потянулись и кочевые охотники с соседних земель. Как оказалось, их там ожидало и прекрасное с виду жилье - высокий куполообразный "железный дом", покоящийся на многочисленных боковых опорах. Но войти в него не удалось - он был высок и гладок, не имея ни окон, ни дверей. В некоторых местах из-под земли выглядывали и другие металлические конструкции.

На месте сияющего высотного сооружения зияло огромное вертикальное "жерло". По причудливым описаниям легенд, оно состояло из трех ярусов "хохочущих бездн". В его недрах находилась якобы целая подземная страна со своим, но "ущербным" солнцем. Из жерла поднимался удушливый смрад, и поэтому близ него не селились. Со стороны было видно, как над жерлом появлялся иногда "вращающийся остров", оказавшийся затем его "захлопывающейся крышкой".

Прошли века. Некоторые конструкции погрузились в вечную мерзлоту. Почти ушел в нее и "железный дом". Стало возможным залезть на его купол, где оказался уходящий вниз винтообразный спуск. По нему можно было попасть в кольцевую галерею из множества металлических комнат, где даже в самые сильные морозы было тепло как летом. Но стоило провести там хотя бы несколько дней подряд, и человек начинал сильно болеть, а вскоре умирал.

Со временем "дом" окончательно погрузился в мерзлоту, и на поверхности осталась только "арочка" входа. "Крышка" жерла заросла мхами и выглядела как обычный булгунях (бугор над линзой льда), которых на вечной мерзлоте великое множество.

Ничто не предвещало никаких событий, но однажды произошло небольшое землетрясение, и небо пронзил тонкий "огненный смерч". На его вершине возник ослепительный огненный шар. Этот шар, сопровождаемый "четырьмя громами подряд", оставляя за собой огненный след, по пологой траектории устремился к земле и, скрывшись за горизонтом, взорвался. Кочевники были обеспокоены, но не бросили обжитых мест, благо этот "демон", не принеся им вреда, взорвался над соседним воинственным племенем.

Через несколько десятилетий история повторилась - огненный болид улетел в том же направлении и снова уничтожил только соседей. Видя, что этот "демон" как бы является их защитником, о нем стали слагать легенды, прозвав "Нюргун Боотур" ("Огненный удалец").

Но через некоторое время случилось такое, что повергло в ужас даже самые отдаленные окраины. Из жерла с оглушительным ревом и грохотом вырвался гигантский огненный болид и... взорвался прямо здесь. Произошло сильнейшее землетрясение. Некоторые сопки рассекли трещины глубиной более ста метров. После взрыва долго еще плескалось "огнереющее море", над которым парил дисковидный "вращающийся остров". Последствия взрыва распространились в радиусе более тысячи километров.

Уцелевшие по окраинам кочевые племена разбежались в разные стороны, подальше от гибельного места, но от смерти их это не спасло. Все они вымерли от какой-то странной, передающейся только по наследству, болезни. Зато они оставили после себя подробные сведения о случившемся, на основе которых сказители-олонхоуты стали слагать красивые и необычайно трагичные легенды».

И действительно, сохранилось немало легенд о том, что в «Долине смерти» находятся странные сооружения. Вот свидетельство охотника, блуждавшего в засушливый период по тайге. Попытавшись добыть льда из булгуняха — ледовой линзы, сверху обычно прикрытой землей, он начал копать, но под тонким слоем почвы обнаружил не лед, а красноватую металлическую поверхность очень большого, уходящего в мерзлоту купола. Охотник испугался и постарался скорее покинуть это место. Другой подобный случай: обнаружился край купола сантиметров в десять толщиной; на этот раз охотник тоже не стал копать дальше. По его словам, булгунях был с метр высотой и около 5-6 м. в диаметре.

Рядом с рекой Олгуйдах обнаружили вонзившуюся в землю гладкую металлическую полусферу красноватого цвета и с таким ровным краем, что «режет ноготь». Толщина ее стенки — около 2 см. Стоит она накренясь, так что под нее можно въехать верхом на олене. Ее обнаружил в 1936 году геолог, но в послевоенное время следы затерялись. В 1979 году ее попыталась отыскать небольшая археологическая экспедиция из Якутска. Проводник — старый охотник, в молодости неоднократно видевший объект, — не смог вспомнить к нему дороги, поскольку, по его словам, местность сильно изменилась.

Здесь же проходил древний эвенский кочевой путь — от Бодайбо до Анныбара и далее, до побережья Ледовитого океана. Вплоть до 1936 года на нем торговал бывший купец, некто Савинов. Между тем жители постепенно покидали эти места. Наконец, старик Савинов и его внучка Зина тоже решили переехать в Сюльдюкар. Где-то в районе междуречья Хэлдьюз («железного дома») дед привел ее к небольшой, слегка приплюснутой красноватой «арке», где за винтообразным проходом оказалось много металлических комнат. Там они и заночевали. Как уверял дед, даже в самые сильные морозы в них тепло, словно летом. Что с ним стало потом – не известно, но, видимо, ничего страшного, раз история об этом умалчивает, однако о металлических комнатах припоминали и другие старожилы еще в послевоенные годы. Пользоваться подобным «благом» решались только самые отчаянные смельчаки, поскольку несколько ночевок в «комнатах» неминуемо приводили к сильной болезни и скорой смерти.

Один из «объектов», судя по всему, был «похоронен» при возведении плотины на реке Вилюй — немного ниже порога Эр-бийэ. По рассказу строителя Вилюйской ГЭС, когда соорудили отводной канал и осушили основное русло, в нем обнаружилась выпуклая металлическая «плешина». Вызвали начальство, но тогда было не до исследований — гнали план. Наскоро осмотрев находку и придя к выводу, что это ерунда, начальство отдало распоряжение продолжать работу.

Так же уфологам довелось познакомиться со старым охотником-эвенком, предки которого кочевали по этим местам не одну сотню лет. Кое-что он слышал и о взрывах: будто сначала из-под земли вырывается до самого неба огненный столб вместе с облаками пыли, затем пыль сгущается в плотную тучу, сквозь которую виден только ослепительный огненный шар. Это сопровождается ужасным гулом и пронзительным свистом, и после нескольких громов подряд следует ослепительная вспышка, буквально испепеляющая все вокруг, раздается оглушительный взрыв, и в радиусе более 100 км валятся деревья, рушатся и трескаются скалы!.. Потом становится очень темно и холодно, так что гаснут даже пожары, а обугленные ветки покрываются инеем.

По этому поводу существует две якутские легенды. По одной из них, этот огонь извергается демоном Уот Усуму Тонг Дуурай (преступный пришелец, продырявивший Землю, укрывшийся в дыре и уничтожающий все вокруг) и напоминаемые по своей разрушительной силе действие ядерных ракет. По второй, взятой из якутского эпоса «Олонхо», именно в этом месте один раз в сто лет происходит битва демонов нижнего мира с небесными богатырями, напоминающая картину атомных взрывов. Правда, первую легенду можно приравнять к тому же эпосу «Олонхо». Важно одно, что огненные вспышки напоминают по разрушительной силе ядерные взрывы. Действительно, в 50-е годы территория служила полигоном для ядерных испытаний, и один из взрывов неожиданно превзошел расчетные параметры в две – три тысячи раз, но об этом чуть ниже.

Есть еще один странный случай встречи с необъяснимым: в октябре 2000 года старожил города Мирного, геолог с 50-летним стажем, опытный охотник Василий Куприянович Трофимов стал свидетелем странного явления, напугавшего его до полусмерти. Заночевав на зимовье в 80 километрах от Олгуйдаха в сторону Моркоки, он проснулся оттого, что из избушки внезапно сбежала его лайка, вышел наружу и увидел в темноте, как что-то или кто-то перемещается по верхушкам деревьев. Сами деревья не прогибались, но с них полностью скашивался иней. Шагающего таким образом объекта не было видно, но он, приблизившись к зимовью, перекрыл небо так, что исчезли звезды. Утром Василий Куприянович обнаружил чистую от снега полосу по всему лесу, "покуда хватало глаз".

В целом, говорят, в долине жутко – вокруг топи, деревья мертвые стоят. Тем более звери его не любит, пусто там – лосей нет, птицы не летают, а кто лучше животных чувствует опасность? Много людей там погибло. Тела сбрасывали в озера, оттого по «Елюю Черкечех» бродят их неприкаянные души. И если Вы все-таки решитесь лететь в Якутию на собственное исследование, вот Вам совет бывалых: хотите вернуться назад живыми-здоровыми - ничего не трогайте, рыбу не ловите, грибы-ягоды не собирайте и ничего не забирайте оттуда.

Немного об экспедициях
Историки и археологи давно мечтают разгадать загадку вилюйских котлов. Из года в год предпринимались попытки отыскать их в Долине смерти. Но все они были безуспешны. Никто из исследователей так и не смог приблизиться к разгадке таинственных котлов.

Одной из первых экспедиций в эту местность можно считать исследовательский интерес со стороны Ричарда Маака, который посетил «Долину Смерти» в XIX веке. Результатом его исследований стал очерк «Вилюйский округ Якутской области (1877-1886 гг.)»

Искала «котлы» и экспедиция Марка Мильхикера, который именует себя президентом Международной академии космической эзотерики. Но, несмотря на громкость титула предводителя поисков, обнаружить что-то конкретное не удалось. Правда, в нескольких местах у эзотериков зашкаливал счетчик Гейгера, но повышенная радиация на Вилюе — вещь довольно обыкновенная.

После Мильхикера чешский «тайнооткрыватель» Иван Мацкерле и его сотоварищи искали «котлы». Для этого он, его сын Данил, два пилота, местный проводник Вячеслав Пастухов, а также шестой член экспедиции, фотограф и кинооператор в одном лице, выбрали необычную тактику: с помощью параплана в самом начале лета, когда листва деревьев еще не затрудняет видимости, они начали осмотр местности, и наконец-то обнаружили очертания двух объектов.

Экспедиция была не из легких - площадь «Долины Смерти» огромная, а искать в тайге и болотах котлы – что иголку в стогу сена. Но буквально на 4-й день экспедиции они нашли странный круг с удивительно ровными, четкими краями, запорошенный снегом. Снег сошел практически везде в тайге, а в том месте – четкий-четкий круг в снегу. Следом нашли и второй. Зафиксировали координаты по спутниковому навигатору, а после добрались к этому месту пешком. И удивились – снегом были припорошены металлические котлы!

По возвращению из экспедиции Иван рассказывал: «Среди лесной зелени виднелись абсолютно правильные концентрические круги. Но природа нам не благоволила. Ночью вдруг выпал снег — это в июне-то — и накрыл загадочное место белой скатертью. Несмотря на это, Павел со вторым пилотом Йиржи, сходив в разведку, доложили, что под снегом и тонким слоем ила находится что-то твердое, гладкое, слегка закругленной формы. Возможно, край затонувшего котла. Второе подобное место мы обнаружили в нескольких километрах по течению реки, когда растаял снег».

Иван со знанием дела подошел к вопросу – бывалый путешественник и охотник за всем необъяснимым перед путешествием обратился к чешской ясновидящей. У него был совершенно конкретный интерес – выяснить расположение геопатогенных зон на карте Вилюйского улуса. Ясновидящая показала четыре точки на карте, но сразу после этого она Ивана огорошила, сказав: «Ты едешь туда за своей смертью!» Иван не стал прислушиваться: ведь столько времени и денег было вложено в эту экспедицию, что отступать было просто некуда! Но на всякий случай прихватил с собой металлический оберег в виде нескольких треугольников, напоминающий звезду Давида. И отправился в путь.

А буквально на следующий день после обнаружения котлов Иван Мацкерле внезапно почувствовал недомогание. «Я проснулся утром и тут же почувствовал, как у меня кружится голова, - рассказал он позже, - начал терять сознание. Давление и сердце были в порядке, но я как будто был в состоянии сильного опьянения. Мы переждали день, но мое состояние не улучшалось. Когда же мы покинули эту территорию, мне, как по мановению волшебной палочки, сразу полегчало».

В связи с заболеванием Ивана экспедицию прервали именно тогда, когда котлы только были обнаружены. Вокруг них датчики выявили очень сильное магнитное поле. У искателей не было с собой высококлассного оборудования, чтобы произвести исследования в полном объеме, зато они зафиксировали координаты с помощью системы GPS. Иван после этого зарекся ходить в «Долину смерти», но готов передать все собранные материалы другим исследователям.

О другой экспедици можно узнать на одном из сайтов Интернета. На нем изложен рассказ студентов из города Якутска, отыскавших в 2002 году котел диаметром около 10 метров.

Все началось с того, что легенда о «Долине смерти» необычайно заинтересовала троих студентов из Якутска, и они решили съездить во время летних каникул на речку Вилюй. Оказавшись в первом же небольшом поселке на побережье Вилюя, они, представившись собирателями фольклора, принялись расспрашивать местных жителей об огнедышащем обитателе земных недр и, конечно же, о загадочном котле. Старожилы охотно рассказывали студентам обо всех странностях, но они предупреждали, что все это весьма опасно. Ребята с интересом выслушивали все эти рассказы, и их желание разыскать аномальную зону становилось все сильнее, поэтому студенты, недолго думая, отправились в поход окончательным пунктом, которого должна была стать таинственная «Долина смерти». Они отсутствовали около месяца, а когда вернулись в Якутск, рассказывали такое, что многие решили - парни просто свихнулись.

По словам ребят, «Долина смерти» тянется вдоль правого притока реки Вилюй. В первый же день пребывания там они почувствовали легкое недомогание - кружилась голова, одолевала слабость. Решив, что так проявляется усталость, вызванная многочасовым переходом, студенты раскинули палатку и отправились к реке за водой. И вдруг прямо перед собой все трое увидели торчащее из земли загадочное сооружение, действительно напоминающее металлический котел. Размер котла составлял около десяти метров в диаметре. Подойдя ближе, ребята обнаружили, что необычное сооружение изготовлено из металла. Что это был за металл, ребята не знали. Они пробовали его на прочность острой отверткой, топором, молотком, но на матовой, словно покрытой мелкой серебристой крошкой поверхности не оставалось ни царапины, ни вмятины. Подземного строения с множеством помещений, о котором говорили старые якуты, ребята не нашли. Однако они отметили, что вокруг так называемых «котлов» растут не характерные для тех краев огромные лопухи и странная трава. От «котла», обнаруженного туристами, исходило манящее тепло. Ребята решили переночевать здесь, поставив палатку рядом со странным сооружением. На протяжении всего времени пребывания в аномальной зоне настырные студенты пытались отколоть от края котла хотя бы кусочек, чтобы, вернувшись в Якутск, выяснить его состав. Но все их попытки не увенчались успехом: металл оказался на редкость твердым.

Лето закончилось, студенты приступили к занятиям в институте. Они часто вспоминали свой поход в «Долину смерти», планировали на следующие каникулы вновь отправиться туда и попытаться выяснить природу возникновения загадочных котлов и их влияния на окружающую среду. Однако вскоре один из ребят почувствовал, что у него начала катастрофически редеть шевелюра. Буквально в течение двух недель голова его стала совершенно безволосой. У другого же вся правая половина лица покрылась множеством бородавок, вывести которые ему не удается. Ребята связывают эти неприятности с тем, что они несколько ночей спали рядом с «котлом».

Экспедиция лета 2008 года
И вот в начале 2008 года Интернет-издания засветились заголовками: новая экспедиция назначена на лето 2008 года!

Возглавить якутский проект решился автор телепрограммы «Дневник путешественника» Евгений Трошин. В экспедиции должны были принять участие сотрудники нескольких институтов Российской Академии наук — археологи, геологи, магнитометрист, врач. Всего в Якутию предполагалось отправить 20 человек.

Члены экспедиции планировали обнаружить аномальные котлы с небольшой высоты, облетев район реки на легком вертолете. Если археологическая версия происхождения "котлов" в ходе экспедиции не будет подтверждена, на основании заключений экспертов можно сделать предположение о неизвестном виде геологических неоднородностей, родственных кимберлитовым трубкам. В любом случае, организаторы экспедиции в якутскую глухомань надеялись получить сенсационные научные материалы.

Евгений Трошин, лидер группы энтузиастов, надеялся на участие в группе так же как и Ивана Мацкерле. Но… Жизнь всегда вносит свои коррективы, и в конечном итоге навстречу тайне отправились только двое исследователей. Это были пилот Сергей Ананов (который, прилетев через Якутск в Мирный, совершил мировой рекорд по дальности перелетов на малогабаритных летательных аппаратах) и сам Евгений Трошин. На двухместном вертолете Сергея «Robinson-22» они облетели большой прилегающий к «Долине Смерти» регион.

Вместо ожидаемых сенсаций она добавила еще больше тумана. Во-первых, не было найдено археологических объектов неизвестной культуры. Во-вторых, не дало серьезных результатов изучение GPS-координат, оставленных Иваном Мацкерле. В этих точках зафиксированы круглые озера, а подобных водоемов в данной местности тысячи. В-третьих, сложного оборудования, с помощью которого можно было бы проверить содержимое озер, у исследователей не оказалось.

Но зато в районе, стоящем от Олгуйдаха в 200 км на северо-запад, исследователи обнаружили круглые ровные щебенчатые холмики прямо посреди тайги. По внешнему виду они заметно напоминают загадочный Патомский кратер (тоже крайне интересное место), но высотой около 15 метров. (Высота Патомского кратера, для сравнения, около 70 метров). Щебень, из которого состоят холмы, явно кажется выброшенным с большой глубины.

Есть версия о том, что Тунгусский метеорит был выбросом плазмоидного вещества из недр разлома земной коры - место выброса стало Патомским кратером. Существует предположение, что эти холмики выброшенного щебня могут быть местами, откуда вылетали подобные плазмоиды меньшего размера. Один из них был назван Чулымским болидом. Экспедиторы взяли образцы породы для изучения учеными.

По версии исследователя, если плазмоиды вылетали оттуда и раньше, из наблюдений за выбросами огненных шаров вполне мог родиться якутский миф об огненном богатыре Нюргун Боотуре, вылетающем из недр земли после очередной схватки с абаасы.

Однако самые любопытные сведения получены в ходе общения с очевидцами странных событий, происходящих на территории Мирнинского района. Как рассказал руководитель экспедиции "К таинственному чуду России" Евгений Трошин, многие легенды, бытующие среди местного населения, дошли из третьих уст, но рассказ одного жителя, подкрепленный фотографиями, вызвал интерес.

Во время речного сплава по Олгуйдаху кузнец горно-обогатительного комбината Александр Павлов и его 14-летний сын в 3 часа ночи с 6 на 7 июня наблюдали странное явление. На одном из берегов реки раскинулся многокилометровый полупрозрачный купол, с виду напоминающий перевернутый котел. Вокруг него перемещались светящиеся шары, время от времени вспыхивающие и потухающие. Расположившись на противоположном от купола берегу в 50 метрах от объекта, айхальцы зафиксировали происходящее на цифровой фотоаппарат. После серии невесть откуда взявшихся ответных ослепляющих вспышек туристы вынуждены были спешно ретироваться, сплавившись вниз по течению.

Изучив снимки Александра Павлова, московские исследователи склоняются к мысли, что это могло быть пока не известное науке природное явление. По свидетельству геологов именно в этой местности они наталкивались на холмы из железных руд, обладающих сильными магнитными свойствами. Вполне возможно, что в определенных условиях скопления таких горных пород притягивают частицы воды и шаровые молнии. Тщательное изучение этого места, впрочем, каких-либо вещественных доказательств описанных событий не выявило.

Несмотря на то, что полномасштабной экспедиции не получилось по финансовым причинам, цель Евгений считает достигнутой: «Мы знаем, что в вашей Долине смерти что-то есть!»

Существующие версии
Давайте подведем итоги, то есть сложим все вышеизложенное вместе и проанализируем существующие версии.

Версия первая, для скептиков.
Многие считают, что все эти загадки имеют вполне земное происхождение. Дело в том, что нечто подобное регулярно наблюдается и в Горном Алтае, и в калмыцких Черных Землях. И там есть поляны, где громоздятся загадочные металлические конструкции то искореженные, поросшие мхом, а то и совсем новенькие. Иногда - когда ночью, когда днем в небе слышится грохот, вспыхивают ослепительно белые кресты, и на земле появляется очередной "металлический монстр". Но при этом на странных металлических обломках отчетливо читаются штампы российских и украинских заводов. В соседствующих деревушках в домах стоят диковинные печки, сделанные местными умельцами из деталей явно внеземного происхождения. Там тоже пересказываются истории о пастухах и охотниках, которые находили железки "уж совсем ни на что не похожие" например, небольшие серебристые цилиндры горячие и не остывающие месяцами; потом эти люди умирали.

Вилюйский феномен было бы достаточно легко объяснить — в качестве таинственных «котлов» вполне могли выступить фрагменты космических ракет, потерпевших крушение при запуске, или отделяемые ступени, а сохранившаяся в них повышенная радиоактивность так же логично объясняла бы «смертоносность» странных объектов. При этом Якутия вполне официально является одной из зон, где должны падать обломки носителей, запускаемых в Казахстане. Но дело в том, что все приведенные рассказы относятся ко времени, когда никаких ракет у нас, землян, еще не было в помине, как и ядерных бомб или атомных реакторов.

Это обстоятельство сразу же позволило уфологам выдвинуть предположение о космических пришельцах (конечно, у них-то были ракеты) — созданных ими в глухой вилюйской тайге секретной базы, а то и «кладбища НЛО».

Версия вторая для тех, кто верит в НЛО.
Появление здесь странных «котлов» связывают с падением Тунгусского метеорита в 1908 году. Кстати, 30 июня 2008 года Тунгусскому феномену исполнилось 100 лет, но, как и сто лет назад, версий существует масса, а до истины пока никто не дошел. Наиболее невероятной казалась гипотеза писателя-фантаста Александра Казанцева, предположившего, что над тунгусской тайгой потерпел катастрофу инопланетный космический корабль. Однако именно эта гипотеза оказалась ближе всего к правде.

Доказательства нашлись в тайге в 700 км от эпицентра взрыва. На них случайно наткнулась геологическая партия под руководством Георгия Колодина, которая вела разведку недр в бассейне реки Вилюй. Для очередного привала исследователи выбрали вполне обычную поляну на берегу безымянной речушки. Однако когда радист попытался выйти на связь с базой, то обнаружили, что на той же волне в наушники лезут непонятные сигналы. Причем такой силы, что пробиться сквозь них радисту так и не удалось.

Примитивная пеленгация указала, что источник радиопомех находится неподалеку. Попытка выйти на него чуть не закончилась обвалом в самом буквальном смысле этого слова. В склоне обрыва геологи заметили отверстие — что-то "вроде входа в пещеру, наполовину заваленное песком». Раскопав лаз, они обнаружили целую анфиладу довольно просторных помещений. Первые из них были пусты, если не считать обломков костей и какого-то мусора. Но по мере углубления в непонятную пещеру стали попадаться помещения, в которых находились весьма странные предметы — какие-то металлические тумбы, шкафы, ящики... Миновав беспрепятственно полтора десятка отсеков, экспедиция уперлась в стену — точнее, в наглухо закрытую дверь, сбоку которой виднелось что-то вроде пульта. При всех стараниях открыть дверь не удалось. И тут один из геологов заметил, что в стене виднеются окна, точнее ряд прозрачных участков, за которыми можно было различить длинный ряд серебристых прямоугольников. Люди потрясающе любопытны, поэтому геологи прильнули к стеклу, кто-то посветил внутрь и в то же мгновение вскричал от неожиданности. Чуть ли не в метре за «стеклом» лежали три существа невысокого роста, фигурами отдаленно похожие на человека. У одного из них, лежавшего навзничь, на месте головы виднелось выпуклое блестящее устройство. Все поспешили покинуть это таинственное подземелье.

После этого появилась версия, что появление на берегах таежной речки странного подземного сооружения, напрямую связано с тунгусской катастрофой. Гипотетический звездолет, войдя в атмосферу Земли, стал падать в западном направлении. Если учесть, что корабль был пилотируемым, то в нем была запроектирована спасательная капсула. За несколько мгновений до тунгусского взрыва — а он произошел в воздухе — экипаж автоматически катапультировался. Учитывая траекторию падения — почти строго с востока на запад, корабль пролетал как раз над районом реки Вилюй. Поэтому находка в этих местах не противоречит известным фактам. Капсула с экипажем на большой скорости врезалась в землю, оставив за собой проход в виде пещеры. От удара корпус в наиболее слабых местах разрушился. Образовавшиеся в оболочке капсулы трещины позволили землянам заглянуть вовнутрь. Однако в уцелевших, наглухо задраенных отсеках, возможно, теплится инопланетная жизнь, о чем свидетельствовали сигналы «маяка», запеленгованные рацией. Не исключено, что они были предназначены служить ориентирами для инопланетных спасателей. Продолжают функционировать аварийные энергетические установки, поддерживая экипаж в анабиозе. Сколько будет длиться такое состояние, неизвестно. Если не придет помощь извне, вероятно, целую вечность. До российских геологов на остатки корабля набредали местные охотники. Они заметили, что люди после пребывания в загадочном подземелье начинают болеть, многие умирают.

Интересно так же, что в 1990 году радиостанция «Немецкая волна» сообщила, что когда 40 лет назад на северо-западе Якутии начались ядерные испытания, одно из них по мощности оказалось несравнимо ни с каким другим (20-30 Мт вместо «расчетных» 10 Кт!). Взрыв зарегистрировали все сейсмические станции мира. Причина столь существенного расхождения так и осталась неизвестной. Предполагали, правда, что испытали компактную водородную бомбу небывалой по тем временам мощности, однако подобное устройство в СССР разработали гораздо позже.

Версия третья. Для тех, кто время от времени общается с инопланетянами.
Существует гипотеза, по которой в якутской «Долине смерти» находится база инопланетян, в автоматическом режиме охраняющая Землю от катаклизмов, угрожающих вылиться в экологическую катастрофу.

Возвращаемся опять к тому же Тунгусскому метеориту. Сложность этого феномена ученые объясняют тем, что "в событии участвовало несколько объектов. Помимо метеорита были еще некие энергетические шары", посланные некоей установкой на перехват и уничтожение Тунгусского тела. Сама установка находится на северо-западе Якутии, в районе Верхнего Вилюя, где на сотни километров вокруг ничего, кроме вывалов леса, каменных обломков и следов каких-то грандиозных катаклизмов. По третьей версии, Тунгусское тело было взорвано инопланетянами для того, чтобы Земля оставалась на месте.

Якобы, на Земле существуют три такие установки - одна из них находится под водой возле острова Крит (не работает), вторая тоже под водой - между Южной Америкой и островом Пасхи (в полной боевой готовности). Так что в известном смысле нам повезло, наша установка не только работает, но и находится в условиях досягаемости.







Вилюйский комплекс срабатывает на уничтожение не всех космических тел, входящих в атмосферу Земли, а только если падение инородных тел, прилетающих к нам из космоса, грозит широчайшей экологической катастрофой. Это и эффект ядерной зимы, и изменения в траектории движения планеты. Вот почему, когда Тунгусский метеорит подлетел на достаточно близкое расстояние, из чрева иноземного монстра посыпались один за другим энергетические "шары", управляемые силовым полем. И именно поэтому исследователи нескольких поколений не могут найти остатки "Тунгусса". Их просто нет. Они были превращены в пыль, которую и находили в виде магнетитовых и силикатных шариков, разбросанных по всей тайге.












ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ КО ВСЁМУ

ТАЙНА знаменитых "ВИЛЮЙСКИХ KOTЛOB» близка к разгадке - они потрясающе похожи. на крышки шахт стратегических ядерных ракет,
. ЧТО ЭТО - следы древней высокотехнологической цивилизации землян или тайная, база пришельцев?
Журналисты «Жизни» побывали у люков, прикрывающих вход; В глубину, в которой скрыто неведамое ...
... Мы, наконец, у цели!
Позади восемь тысяч километров. Перед нами, - ровная, на ВИД заболоченная Полянка с четко просматриваемым кругом посередине.
- ВОТ он, котел! - радостно кричит наш фотограф и бежит по кочкам к кругу, вздымая за собой брызги воды. Как циркулем очерчено!
Крут строго расчерчен травами разных цветов. Длинной палкой пытаемся, достать до дна
края удается воткнуть шест на полтора метра. В двух шагах глубина меньше - около метра тридцати. А в центре - метр двадцать. - Это купол – перевернутая, чаша-полусфера! ~ радуется фотограф и озадаченно разглядывает свой компас. 



































Приборы

Прочный И надежный магнитный компас указывает своей стрелкой строго на север. А через десять секунд стрелка компаса' меняет свое мнение и показывает север, повернув ровно на 180 градусов! Чему верить?
Мы растерянно глядим на компас, а вероломная стрелка фиксирует север уже где-то на востоке. Магнитный компас явно сошел с ума. А ну-ка, мой теперь проверим, загорается проводник Слава. У него компас электронный. Может, он сохранит здесь работоспособность
~ Смотри! Что творит! Стрелки находят «север» на юго-западе. Через полминуты - на юго-востоке. Еще через полминуты - уже строго на востоке.
- Вот и верь технике! Хорошо, что река рядом, не заблудишься.
Самое странное, что и GPS- навигатор пасует, возле загадочного
«циркульного» озера с твердым дном в виде полусферы. Он так и не смог показать нам путь по заданным координатам, подаренным чешским исследователем Иваном Мацкерле, в прошлом году побывавшим у котлов.

Здоровье

Мы чутко прислушивались к собственному самочувствию. По всем легендам и сказаниям, должны, рядом с котлами чувствовать вялость и слабость. Но я сама их... не ощущаю. Более того, организм работает как часы, сил словно прибавилось. А ощущения возле котла сродни тем, что чувствуешь у шамана: по телу разливается тепло, словно кровь стала циркулировать быстрее, а в кончиках пальцев - какое-то легкое покалывание.
Вячеслав предостерегает: - Именно здесь руководителю чешской экспедиции Ивану Мацкерли стало плохо. В лодку его на руках отнесли.
А чем дальше от котла, тем лучше ему становилось. В Мирном. Иван уже совсем оклемался. И только потом я узнал, что у него в сердце кардиостимулятор. Видимо, аппарат в сердце, как и все приборы возле котла, дал сбой.
Сила после короткого пребывания у котла прибывает один из ученых, побывавших у котла, совсем не богатырь, на глазах у всех узлом завязал металлическую ложку. И мощь ощущается не только в руках. Наш проводник Вячеслав Пастухов, а он был на этом месте не раз, убежден, что организм насыщается сексуальной энергией.
- Мне 52 года, а жизнь словно только началась! Женился недавно, супруга вдвое младше ..

Жерло

Но чем же могут быть сами котлы? Открытие озаряет мозг, словно молния - ночное небо.
- Котлы могут оказаться прикрывающими шахту ракетной установки сверху! считает исследователь Юрий Михайловский. - Кто знает, может, от древних цивилизаций нам досталась их военная мощь? По легендам, в Долине находили древние жерла, идущие строго вниз, и непонятные сооружения. Одни из них - большие круглые «железные дома», у которых нет ни окон, ни дверей, зато есть «просторный лаз» с уходящим вниз винтообразным проходом.
НЛО, которые часто наблюдают в долине охотники, взлетают вертикально. Не из этих ли шахт?
- Одно свидетельство: меня особенно впечатлило, - вспоминает Юрий Михайловский. - Старый кочевник рассказывал, что в междуречье Хэдигир он нашел куполообразный холм с отверстием. Он туда спустился и попал в огромную шахту - пространство, напоминающее огромный космический корабль с лестницами внутри. Испугавшись, он ушел от греха подальше. Кстати, еще Екатерина II искала в Якутии древнюю цивилизацию, послав сюда экспедицию, но ученые не нашли ее следов ...
Уже дома, в Москве, мы разглядываем снимки и карты заброшенных ракетных шахт из других мест России. На фото видны люки-полусферы, лабиринты подземных ходов. Очень похоже на то, что мы видели в Якутии в Долине Смерти, то, о чем рассказывали охотники. Неужели наша цивилизация повторяет тот путь, который прошли дальние предки землян? Ведь в эпосе многих народов Земли есть упоминания о событиях, очень похожих на ядерную катастрофу

АСТРАВИДЬЯ


Наряду с военной наукой (Дханурведа) в Индии с давних пор существовала особая наука владения оружием - астравидья. Эта наука об оружии (астра) считалась сверхъестественным искусством. По свидетельству различных источников санскритской пись¬менности, астравидья постигалась длительным изучением и упорным трудом. Отголоски воспоминаний об этой легендар¬ной военной науке сохранились в индийском фольклоре, который, к сожалению, остался единственным источником сведений об астравидье. .
Каким же оно было, это таинственное оружие?
Начнем, так сказать, с "простейшего". Некоторые его разновидности упоминаются в четвертой и пятой книгах "Махабхараты". Вот его описание.
"Шука" - оружие, не позволяющее двигаться слонам и коням, как будто бы они попали в ловушку. Иногда носит название "мохана" (оружие, приводящее в замешательство".
"Какудика" - оружие, которое повергает воинов, сражающихся на колесницах и слонах, в бесчувственное состояние, и носит также название "Прасвапана" ("повергающее в сон").
"Нака" - оружие, которое сводит с ума и лишает сознания
"Акшисантарджана" (устрашающее) оружие едва ли материальное, а являющееся мантрой (в данном случае заклинанием). Как только оно произнесено, достаточно только взгляда, брошенного на вражеских воинов, как все они, дрожа от страха, будут испускать кал и мочу.
"Сантанв." - целый класс оружия типа "айндра" (находящееся под покровительством бога Индры), которое помогает создавать бесконечный поток оружия, хотя выпущено лишь одно.
"Нартана" - оружие, которое заставляет пораженного им плясать вокруг неистовым образом; оно же носит название "пайшача" ("дьявольское").
"Гхора" - оружие, которое совершает страшное опустошение или беспрерывное истребление вражеских воинов и носит так¬же название "ракшаса" ("бесовское").
"Асьямодока" или "ямья" - поражает с помощью мантр. Человек, пораженный им, сам ищет смерти, в самой страшной форме.
"Агнея" - какая-то разновидность огнестрельного оружия, всегда вызывающего пожар.
Обратите внимание: оружие подразделяется на нервно-паралитическое, возбуждающее, усыпляющее и, т, д. Химическое, бактериологическое, психотронное?
Кроме "тактического" у индийцев было и "стратегическое" оружие.
"Брахмаширас" ("голова Брахмы") – что-то наподобие снаряда или ракеты, которые "обладали сиянием огня, лишенного дыма". После запуска брахмаширас "густой туман внезапно покрыл войско, - пишется в Махабхарате, - все стороны горизонта погрузились во мрак. Поднялись несущие зло вихри. Тучи с ревом устремились в высоту неба. Казалось, даже солнце закружилось. Мир, опаленный жаром этого оружия, казалось, был в лихорадке. Слоны, обожженные пламенем оружия, бежали, объятые ужасом". Далее говорится, что тысячи колесниц, люди, слоны были сожжены или просто испепелены на месте. Уцелевшие же воины спешат к ближайшей реке, чтобы поскорее омыть свою одежду, тело и оружие - лишь это давало им надежду остаться в живых. Читателю зто ничего не напоминает?
Вот еще одно описание боя: "Рама”которым владели гнев и мщение, применил тогда высочайшее оружие “Брахмы”. И оно засверкало ярко, как бы показывая; что происходит в конце юги (то есть, в "конце эпохи").. И тогда стала дрожать земля вместе с ее горами, лесами и деревьями, и все существа, палимые жаром, пришли в крайнее уныние. Загорелся небосклон и задымились десять стран света. И существа, парящие в просторе небес, не могли держаться в воздухе.
Но "брахмаширас" - не единственное оружие, действующее подобным образом. Есть еще и другое - "пашупати", почти аналогичное. Вот что происходит при его применении: "вздрогнула земля под ногами, вместе с деревьями зашаталась. Всколыхнулась река, даже большие моря волновались, растрескались горы, поднялись ветры. Померк огонь, затмилось лучезарное солнце"
Что же это за оружие, действие которого слишком уж похоже на действия ракеты с ядерной боеголовкой? Известно, что в Индии найден скелет древнего человека, радиоактивность которого в 50 раз превышала норму!
В "Махабхарате" же много раз подчеркивается необходимость ограничения на применение такого оружия. Арджуна получает в свои руки "брахмашира" с таким наказом:
"Это необыкновенное и совершенно неотразимое оружие никогда не должно применяться тобой против людей, ибо, брошенное в малосильного, оно может сжечь весь мир. Если какой-нибудь нечеловеческий враг нападет на тебя, о герой, то для поражения его применяй в сражении это оружие". О каком "нечеловеческом" враге идет речь?
Относительно астравидьи выдвинуто уже несколько гипотез. Одна иэ них: возможно, на территории Индии в отдаленнейшие времена существовала высокоразвитая цивилизация, погибшая вследствие каких-то катаклизмов. Интересна и гипотеза палеоконтакта. Возможно, это всего лишь легенды, своеобразно объединившие события, относящиеся к более древним временам, и недавнюю (для творцов "Махабхараты") реальность. А может быть, существует и другая, более оригинальная


Что же это за странные “котлы” скрываются в якутской земле? Обломки “летающих тарелок”, попадавших туда после космической битвы, как утверждают некоторые уфологи? Или это следы какой-то древней цивилизации?


----------



## Drongo

iskander-k написал(а):


> По преданию, в древние времена из некоей металлической трубы, находившейся под землей, время от времени вырывался столб огня. В трубе этой жил "мечущий огненные шары" гигант Уот УсумуТонгДуурай.


Хорош самогонку гнать. :biggrin:

Всё что осталось загадочного и мистического, на самом деле неизученые природные либо другие явления или свойства материалов. В мире, существует если не ошибаюсь, четыре крупных месторождения ртути, одно из таких месторождений находится в России. По преданию обитавших рядом народов, тоже говорилось что там нечистая сила, художник, отправишийся рисовать эту местность и нарисовавший картину, описал симптомы своего состояния, по которым было определено косвенно, что такие симптомы характерны для отравившихся ртутью, отправившаяся экспедиция уже со всеми необходимыми исследовательскими аппаратами показала, что эта местность богата ртутью, а все феномены объясняются ртутными парами, которыми проезжавшие\проходившие мимо охотники и аборигены, надышались.

Всё объяснимо, нужно только найти разгадку.


----------



## iskander-k

Drongo написал(а):


> Всё что осталось загадочного и мистического, на самом деле неизученые природные либо другие явления или свойства материалов.


Всё что есть агадочного и мистического, на самом деле нам не известно и скрывается от нас " Для избежания паники среди населения" (с) конец цитаты


----------



## akok

Может быть. Но такими темпами можно до матрицы додуматься.


----------

